# Willkommen Falter



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2015)

Bald geht es los mit der tollen Aktion *Gamer folden gegen den Krebs*

Wir haben bereits jetzt über 20 neue Falt-Kollegen dazugewonnen
Die möchte ich alle hier herzlich willkommen heissen
Wenn die Aktion läuft werden es hoffentlich noch viele mehr werden
Und nach der Aktion werden hoffentlich auch viele bleiben

Darum - um den "Neuen" einen "würdigen Empfang" zu bereiten habe ich dieses Thema gestartet
Die Idee ist, dass der erste der einen neuen Falter entdeckt ihn hier mit Namen willkommen heisst

*Willkommen "neuer" Falter
Wir vom Team 70335 freuen uns, dass du bei dieser wichtigen Sache dabei bist
Wenn du möchtest kannst du dich hier noch genauer vorstellen

Falls du Hilfe brauchst findest du hier (hoffentlich) die Antworten

FAH-Client unter Windows
Linux / Ubuntu
NaCl (unter Chrome)
Ausserdem beantworten wir hier auch gerne weitere Fragen 
*
Kommentare sind erwünscht - werden aber allenfalls später gelöscht


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2015)

Ein *Willkommen* geht an Wallisellen - heute wurde seine erste WU gezählt


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2015)

Und ein Willkommen an Exolot - auch er hat gestern seine erste WU "deponiert"


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Januar 2015)

Willkommen im Team* the_ebastler / *Moritz   
Mögen dir deine Mitbewohner die nächste Stromrechnung verzeihen


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

... die neuen Falter geben richtig Gas und haben schon ordentlich PPDs erarbeitet:

Platz 1: Longknife mit bereits 167,024 ppds
Platz 2: Exolot 	   mit 49,465 ppds
Platz 3: Hugara 	   mit 28,903 ppds

Wahnsinn. Weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2015)

Am 30. sind dazugekommen:

F4n4tik3r, a160, BloodAngel500 und h4ppy

Willkommen - schön euch bei uns zu haben


----------



## sc59 (31. Januar 2015)

Welcome Bimmelbingo 

@brooker:  die Gesamtpunkte bitte nicht mit PPD --> PointsPerDay verwechseln.


----------



## sc59 (31. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus Abductee,
Ich hoffe das du mir dein Einverständniss gibts eines deiner tollen Graphiken als Avatar zu benutzen.
mfg sc59


und ganz wichtig:
you are welcome Paolo


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2015)

Kein Problem, Copyright liegt meiner Meinung nach eh bei PCGH und der Tilo hat da sicher nichts dagegen


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich bin zwar kein "neuer" Falter,

melde mich jedoch nach einer längeren Pause wieder zurück.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2015)

Willkommen zurück, *Adi1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Adi1*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

Willkommen an alle neuen Falter ! 

Danke an sc89 für das geile Avatar Bild !

Werde es über die Falt Aktion einblenden, macht mit !


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2015)

... und hier die Freunde die uns gestern gejoint haben

medusaworm, Paolo, Fention, Tezunegari, [GNC]Lord-MDB, xniggox23, NameNick, Andi2405, akiwande und Bobkopp

Wir freuen uns, dass ihr bei dieser wichtigen Sache dabei seid und heissen euch herzlich willkommen


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2015)

... herzlich willkommen. Ganz besonders freue ich mich über das Dabeisein von Paolo, Fention, Lord und akiwande!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2015)

Und wieder dürfen wir neue Freunde begrüssen

Gestern kamen goyaa, Rheinlander73, Thomas71, Eulenspiegel und Suffer1981de dazu

Schön euch bei uns zu haben


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2015)

... wir haben so eben den 40. neuen Mitstreiter dazubekommen. Er heißt Haendchen und er hat gerade seine 1. WU abgeliefert! Herzlich Willkommen Haendchen und danke das Du und all Ihr anderen mit dabei seid!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2015)

Ich möchte auch die anderen "Neuzugänge" von gestern begrüssen

Also ein herzliches Willkommen an Veltinator, Aearnis und raFINNiert


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2015)

Auch diese Neuzugänge möchte ich begrüßen:

Ein herzliches "Willkommen" auch für *Navity*, *Ariab* ud *Knusperkopp*


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

... willkommen und danke, dass Ihr dabei seid!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

Auch noch gestern zu uns gekommen ist Kona 
Und haga ist die erste "Verstärkung" von heute

Hallo, willkommen und danke für euren Einsatz


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen und danke das Ihr dabei seid. Ganz besonders freue ich mich über das Dabeisein von KONA!


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

Ich möchte hier auf eine Besonderheit aufmerksam machen: wie ich gerade erfahren habe, hat sich der Clan GNC (German Network Community) dazu entschlossen nicht nur mit seinen Spielern am Event teilzunehmen, sondern hat auch seinen Root-Server im Idle-Zustand für einen NaCl-Client eingerichtet. Die Jungs hauen alles rein was Sie an Rechenleistung haben!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2015)

Seit dem Start der Aktion sind viele neue Gesichter dazugekommen
Leider konnte ich sie bisher nicht persönlich begrüssen (beruflicher Stress)

Seid herzlich willkommen..
arcDaniel, cl1nt, cl1nt33stw00d (derselbe Freund?), HiX, Audilemans, WolfderNacht, qiller, HiXiH (HiX V 2.0?), MineHarry01
Wolfheri, ChrisHX, OutOfNothing, SEK-Medic, Thrower, hukatoni, alalcoolj, SadButTrue.at, illumi241

Und dann am 5. 2. natürlich auch der oben angesprochene GNCRootserver 
zusammen mit Stern1710, indubioproretro, AlKlecks, meph66, x10chris40x, Stefan_Brauns, Sivar666, Pontifex, GeekMarty, Belax, MacGyver und kgplayero

Danke euch allen für euren Einsatz


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2015)

... und die Liste der neuen Freunde vom 6. Februar

kpt_karacho, Noes_duVille, Florianb36, Rob, ANDMAN2201, hmm46, Faldi, damaze, Destiny, Guentec, zoink, Hackfloisch, mala, cane81, GenSkullHunter und R_Apid_Pr0

Hitch81 ist der erste der heute dazugekommen ist

Allen ein herzliches Willkommen und danke, dass ihr euch dieser wichtigen Sache angeschlossen habt


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2015)

... sorry Jungs, ich komme hier nicht mehr mit. Zu viele Unterstützer :o) ... aber es können nicht genug sein . Alle neu hinzugekommenen Faltern: herzlich Willkommen und danke das Ihr dabei seid


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2015)

Und hier unsere Verstärkung vom 7. 2. 
hirschi87, FrozenPie, Gremas, gissmo71, clarkathome, PCGH_NerdFlanders, FlorianB40 und aKempa92

Heute kamen noch Mr.Vain und Replikator84 dazu

Ein Willkommen euch allen - das Team freut sich


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

... dem kann ich mir nur anschließen! Danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Februar 2015)

Willkommen 

Mega Ansturm hier


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

Als "neuesten Neuzugang" begrüsse ich noch Salanto
Herzlich willkommen


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2015)

... herzlich Willkommen und danke das Ihr mit dabei seid! Bitte zum *Schluss-Spurt ansetzen*


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2015)

Das sind die Falter die sich gestern der guten Sache verschrieben haben

Willkommen amniberlin, dmule, jeret und orangehaze
Und seit heute verstärken uns DonDogma, Lunaticx, Ceon026, FireWolfOC und Fix666

Super, dass ihr da seid


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2015)

@all: herzlich Willkommen! Danke für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2015)

Und die "letzten" Zugänge:

Klabautermann und Zicco93 - willkommen euch beiden

So, die Aktion war mehr als ein voller Erfolg
Nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank an alle die mitgetan haben

Dass ich nun ab heute hier keine neuen Falter mehr begrüsse heisst nicht, dass sie nicht (mehr) willkommen sind
Selbstverständlich werden wir auch weiterhin jeden der sich   hier    meldet mit Freuden begrüssen

Und hoffentlich bleiben uns von euch "Neuen" viele auch in Zukunft erhalten


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Februar 2015)

Gudn,
ich schließe mich dem Ganzen hier mal an  .
Wozu hat man denn sonst so viel Geld in Silizium und Leiterplatten gesteckt? 
Also: Auf ein fröhliches Falten 

Grüzzle


----------



## brooker (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Der Föhn,

herzlich Willkommen. Schön, dass Du mit dabei bist!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. Februar 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Gudn,
> ich schließe mich dem Ganzen hier mal an  .
> Wozu hat man denn sonst so viel Geld in Silizium und Leiterplatten gesteckt?
> Also: Auf ein fröhliches Falten
> ...



Hai, falls Du mit dem Föhn falten möchtest... denke dran, den Rechner alle 4-6h wieder an seinen Platz zurückzuschieben...


----------



## DerFoehn (21. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai, falls Du mit dem Föhn falten möchtest... denke dran, den Rechner alle 4-6h wieder an seinen Platz zurückzuschieben...


Ob ich das möchte  ...ich will ja keinen Hörsturz erleiden, wie viele PCGH Redakteure zu der Zeit


----------



## Wolletzsee (3. März 2015)

Hallo an das PCGH Team!

Der Wolletzsee (Steffen) will sich auch mal vorstellen besser spät als nie.

Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und wohne im Kreis Kassel. Nachdem ich mir schon jahrelang überlegt habe zu Falten fiel nun endlich der Startschuss am 22.02.15. 
Mein Rechner wird keine 24 Stunden am Tag Laufen (Strom ist in Deutschland teuer). Aber ich hoffe,  dass ich mit den Punkten die Forschung und das beste Team( PCGH) unterstütze.
Habe die erste Million erreicht (Danke an alle für die Würdigung) und werde mich langsam still und heimlich an die 2 Million anpirschen. 
Noch ganz wichtig! Ich verfolge bzw. lese jeden Tag das Forum werde aber nicht viel schreiben,  da ich vom Falten noch nicht viel Ahnung  habe um zu fachsimpeln.
Außerdem bin ich kein großer Redner, ich treibe lieber die Punkte in die Höhe.

Ich freue mich dabei sein zu dürfen!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Wolletzsee/Steffen*


----------



## Wolletzsee (3. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Wolletzsee/Steffen*



Danke(:


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2015)

Natürlich auch von mir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - danke, dass du mitfaltest


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen, *Steffen/Wolletzsee*.


----------



## brooker (4. März 2015)

... herzlich Willkommen und schön, dass Du mit dabei bist - Steffen/Wolletzsee.


----------



## brooker (31. August 2015)

... sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich präsentiere "Loebstraus", ein neuer Falter der mit seinem beachtlichem Hardware-Park ab sofort mit uns faltet:

-2xE5 2630V3 @ Asus Z10PE-D16 WS @ Custom Wakü |2x Fury X | 96GB Ram DDR4 ECC
-E3-1230V3 @ Corsair H120 Stock ist mein Fileserver
-Quad Opteronboard Supermicro H8QME-2 zurzeit hab ich Quad-Cpus drauf gingen auch Hexacore kosten 30€ das Stück < muss zusammengebaut werden aber kein Problem
-HP DL360 Server 2x Intel Xeon 5150
-Server IBM xSeries 346 2x Intel XEON 3.2GHz, wobei ich den letzten nur noch im Notfall benutze, ich würde gerne mal nen Bladeserver ausprobieren^^

... ein herzlichstes Willkommen an *Loebstraus*, schön das Du dabei bist! Evtl. kannst Du ja ein paar Worte zu Dir hier sagen.?

Da die Hardware aktuell meist auf Stock läuft, benötigen wir Unterstützung bei der Einrichtung/ OC der Server und Xeon-CPUs. Wer von Euch könnte da unterstützen?


----------



## Loebstraus (31. August 2015)

Dann auch ein Hallöchen von mir hier 
bin der Lucas bin 27 Jahre alt komme ursprünglich aus Erfurt wohne jetzt zurzeit in Brandenburg an der Havel, seit 4 Monaten.
Die Energiekosten sind durch meinen Beruf nebensache  es hat auch Vorteile bei einem Energiekonzern zu arbeiten.
Ich würde mich über Tipps etc freuen 
Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße an euch
Lucas


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2015)

Herzlich willkommen, Lucas - schön, dass Du nun bei uns mittust

Wir werden Dir gerne so gut es geht helfen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Loebstraus/Lucas*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo an das PCGH Folding Home Team,

ich falte dann auch mal ein wenig mit. Name ist mein Forenname und ich starte zur Krebsaktionswoche.
Da es hier so schön vertraulich und familiär ist, ich bin Susanne, 50, und werde die hier stehenden 
Rechner ein wenig beim Falten quälen. Es ist schön, dass hier ein paar aktive User andere zum Mitmachen
motivieren und besonders gerne verfolge ich die Rechneraufbauaktionen, wie z.B. den vor kurzem hier
bechrieben "Einemillionenpunkterechner", Respekt dafür!

Dann lasse ich den Knecht mal rechnen und sende einen lieben Gruß in die Runde
Susanne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

Herzlichen Willkommen interessierterUser/Susanne!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*interessierterUser/Susanne*


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo Susanne, willkommen und herzlichen Dank für deinen Einsatz


----------



## PS_Kranker (11. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend

Ab heute werde ich euch ein wenig unterstützen. Sei  es im LKW mit einer GTX 960, Daheim mit meiner altehrwürdigen R9 290 sowie  meinem vServer, alle müssen ran 

Kommt zwar zu spät für euer Event aber es kommt sicher wieder eines 

Bin jedenfalls gespannt, was ich eurem Team an Punkten so beisteuern kann.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*PS_Kranker*


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen. Mit der Hardware geht schon was  magst sie Systeme etwas in der Rubrik genauer vorstellen, dann könnten wie noch ein paar Hinweise geben.


----------



## FlyingPC (11. Februar 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen PS_Kranker!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *PS_Kranker*



.. auch von mir


----------



## PS_Kranker (11. Februar 2016)

Ihr Wille geschehe 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...her-eure-folding-home-pcs-45.html#post8028731


----------



## nonamez78 (4. März 2016)

Tag zusammen,

seit ein paar Wochen lasse ich einige Root Server (daher nur CPUs zur Verfügung) mitlaufen. Viel kommt aktuell noch nicht zusammen, aber 60-70k am Tag sollten drin sein. Aktuell suche ich noch Grafikkarten zusammen, mit denen vermutlich bald noch ein PC online geht, der anfängt zu rechnen, sobald die Sonne es zulässt (das hat nichts mit Kosten sparen zu tun, ist eher eine Lebenseinstellung ).

nonamez78 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (4. März 2016)

Hallo nonamez78, herzlich Willkommen in unseren Reihen. Schön das Du dabei bist.  

Das ist doch ein schöner Heart-Beat den Du da machst 

Wenn Du Deine Systeme hier vorstellst, können wir bei Bedarf evtl. noch Hinweise geben, wie und was optimiert werden kann. An was für GPUs hast Du denn gedacht? Hängt der PC dann an einer PV-Anlage?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*nonamez78*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *nonamez78*



Willkommen und Danke für deinen Einsatz


----------



## FlyingPC (5. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *nonamez78*



Willkommen!


----------



## Fanatix (16. März 2016)

Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit schonmal dabei war, wollte ich mich wieder dran beteiligen.
Mit erstaunen habe ich festgestellt, dass sich einiges getan hat.

Wird das Projekt überhaupt noch aktiv von der Standford betrieben? ist ja nun auch schon ein paar Jahre alt.

Aktuell rechne ich zu Hause wen der PC an ist auf einem i7-980X@3,33 GhZ und teilweise mit der 7950 von AMD mit. Ohne GPU komme ich auf ca. 220.000 PPD, wobei der PC wie gesagt nicht durchgehend rechnen wird. 
Testweise noch auf einem Server in der Firma mit 8 Kernen und 2,93 GhZ, allerdings auf einem virtualisierten Windows, daher schlechtere Performance. Aktuell komme ich auf ca. 20.000 PPD.

Gibt es elemtare Tips, die ich beachten sollte? Gerne kann jemand mal per Teamviewer drauf schauen und die Einstellungen vornehmen.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## brooker (16. März 2016)

... mit Zugangsdaten für TV per PN kann ich gern heute Abend mal drauf schauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Fanatix/Alex

*Ps.:
220'000Punkte nur mit der CPU > das wäre schön ist aber selbst mit meinen Faltserver (2X E5-2687W ES = 16 Kerne + HT) nicht möglich. 
Vermutlich hast du auf die PPD geschaut bevor der CPU-Client 10% fertig gefalten hat und vor 10% zeigt der V7 teilweise wen er das Projekt nicht schon kennt wahre Phantasiewerte an.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Fanatix/Alex*


----------



## thecroatien (23. November 2016)

Moin,

wollte auch mal ein Hallo in die Runde werfen.. Bin nun seit 2 Tagen auch dabei. Falte aktuell ebenfalls "fast" nur mit CPU's.. Ist leider nur bedingt Produktiv da die A7 Jobs auf meiner VM mit 40 Threads nicht richtig laufen wollen..

Habe also ein paar VM's übrig und viele viele CPU kerne.. Gibt aktuell etwa 80k Punkte am Tag.

Schöne Grüße
Axel


----------



## mattinator (23. November 2016)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Habe also ein paar VM's übrig und viele viele CPU kerne.. Gibt aktuell etwa 80k Punkte am Tag.


Einfach auf mehrere Slots mit 8 (oder anderen geraden Thread-Anzahlen) verteilen.


----------



## thecroatien (23. November 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Einfach auf mehrere Slots mit 8 (oder anderen geraden Thread-Anzahlen) verteilen.



Hab ich schon probiert.. Stürzt trotzdem leider immer wieder die fahcore_a7.exe ab.. ist 2-3 durch gelaufen, dann war abre bei 99% nichts mehr zu machen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*thecroatien/Axel*


Ohne VMware schon versucht?
Bei mir läufts mit 32Threads unter Win10 und Ubuntu 14.4 LTS problemlos.

Diskusion bitte hier weiterführen > Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bei uns, *thecroatien/Axel
*Schön, dass du mitfaltest


----------



## brooker (24. November 2016)

@thecroatien: Herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du mit dabei bist!  ... das technische Problem kriegen wir in der Rumpelkammer schon hin. Zur Not per TeamViewer. Bei Bedarf bitte in der Rumpelkammer melden.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (19. Januar 2017)

Ich bzw. mein Falter-PC sind jetzt auch mit am Start. Ich habe heute aus alten Komponenten extra einen reinen Falter-PC konstruiert (Celeron G440 + olles Biostar-Board mit relativ neuer Geforce GTX-970). Der wird erstmal 10-12 Stunden pro Tag am Rechnen sein. Mit einem anderen Standort in der Wohnung bald sogar noch länger (24/7). Morgen hänge ich die Kiste mal an ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät. Ich schätze mal so knapp 190W wird das System ziehen.


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bist!   Das hört sich sehr gut an. Hinweis: Bei 24/7 ist es oftmals effizienter nicht mit vollem Powertarget zu falten. Mehr dazu bei Bedarf in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Januar 2017)

My Captain, my captain, super Sache.
Wenn du ein paar Werte hast, wäre es gut, wenn du Rückmeldung gibst, wieviel Watt das Gesamtsystem verbraucht. Da jede WU eine andere Rechenlast benötigt, ändert sich auch der Gesamtstromverbrauch. Bitte dann beachten.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2017)

Willkommen, Captain_Pizza und danke für dein Mit-Tun

Ich muss dir allerdings sagen; mit dieser Hardware wirst du dein Zimmer nicht warm kriegen


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Januar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss dir allerdings sagen; mit dieser Hardware wirst du dein Zimmer nicht warm kriegen


Also muss ja nicht jeder sein Haus oder Wohnung in eine Sauna verwandeln...
Ich finds toll wenn irgendwo weitere 200W verfaltet werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Captain_Pizza*


----------



## gridderGER (22. März 2017)

Hallo, bin seit gestern Abend neu dazugekommen!
Ich "folde" unter dem von euch genannten "*PCGH_Team_Account*" und dem dazugehoerigen "_Passkey_" !
[*You have earned 145,535,817 points. Your team, "PC Games Hardware", has earned 24,731,564,054 points.*]
Meine CPU, mit ihren vier aktivierten Kernen, ist bis zu 100% unter "_Google Chrome_" ausgelastet. Die Software, muss man nicht herunterladen! Geht auch ohne! Nur dann nicht ohne "_GPU_" - Unterstuertzung. Im Moment wird das Projekt "_9019_" von meiner Recheneinheit bearbeitet ! [*Disease Type: Alzheimer's*]


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gridderGER* und danke für deinen Beitrag

Falls du Lust aufs optimieren hast melde dich einfach


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*gridderGER*


----------



## sir_ole (22. März 2017)

Guten Abend liebe Falter,

ich bin seit vorgestern auch dabei und falte fleissig, wenn der Rechner nicht gerade für andere Dinge benötigt wird 
Bei mir werkelt ein 4690k und eine Geforce 770 2GB.
Falls jemand Tipps hat, wie ich das Falten möglichst effektiv / effizient gestalten kann, immer her damit! 

PS: Aktuell läuft alles stock und der Rechner zieht ca 250 Watt.


----------



## gridderGER (22. März 2017)

Danke! Wirklich sehr lieb von euch !
Ich persoenlich finde diese Moeglichkeit und Idee des Bereitstellens von eigenen Rechenkapazitaeten sehr gut und auf diese Art und Weise kann man sich als Einzelner auch noch sinnvoll mit Einbringen in Sachen Forschung und Technologie in naher Zukunft !


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. März 2017)

Schön, dass ihr dabei seid.

Tipps und Tricks stehen hier: 
[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4
Fragen gerne in der RuKa stellen:
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sir_ole*, deine Mithilfe wird gerne angenommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*sir_ole*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2017)

sir_ole schrieb:


> Falls jemand Tipps hat, wie ich das Falten möglichst effektiv / effizient gestalten kann, immer her damit! .


Nur mit der GPU falten, die CPU bringt eher wenig. Außerdem kann man den Rechner dann sehr gut weiter nutzen.
Dazu musst Du in der Tastleiste auf das Folding IKON drücken, den Advanced Modes anwählen und dann solltest
Du in einem Fensterchen zwei aktuell bearbeitere Aufgaben sehen, ungefähr in der mitte links. Das ist einmal die
COU und einmal die GPU im Fenster darunter kann man jedem Berechnungsstrang dann den Befehl geben, z.B. 
anzuhalten, oder den aktuellen Auftrag zu beenden und dann keine neue Berechnung zu starten. Genau das solltest
Du mit der CPU machen.

Wieviele Punkte bekommst Du mit der Grafikkarte hin? Das sollten so 150.000 Gummipunkte am Tag sein. Es lohnt,
die Karte moderat zu übertakten. Nicht zu viel, denn kleine Berechnungsfehler kostet viel Zeit.

Schön, dass Du dabei bist!


----------

